# Rogers Released M5+5 Student Plan [Effective Aug 13th!]]



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I knew this was going to happen, after Bell and Telus put out the My10 I knew Rogers would follow and do the same in due time. Rogers wouldn't want to lose customers. I just switched to the Student My5 and now I shall call in to get my extra 5 people, it better be effective  . Well heres the proof.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

So is the My10 only available for students?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, again its a students only plan. You can try your luck by calling in but if they say know im sure you'd feel embarassed if your in your 30's lol. But when i called he never asked for my student # so i dunno you may get lucky but i doubt it, highly.


----------



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh my goodness.... I just signed up for the My5 student plan 3 days ago.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

call in to get em to update it for u, thats wat im gonna do


----------



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

I just called them and they upgraded me to the new plan. The only thing was that I have to wait until my next billing cycle so that's September 11th. That's fine, though, I'm not that much of a social butterfly lol.


----------



## edmondk (Jul 14, 2008)

can the 10 #s be any numbers landline or cell?


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

edmondk said:


> can the 10 #s be any numbers landline or cell?


yes and this is very good deal... seriously with the 10 # I would be covering 90% of my calls... I have MY5 which is good but not enough for me... 

I have to go back to school !!!


----------



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes the numbers can be landline or cell. They just have to be local for the $25 plan.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

doubles87 said:


> You can try your luck by calling in but if they say know im sure you'd feel embarassed if your in your 30's lol.


Ageism! I'm in my 60s AND I am a legit, _bona fide_ student.


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

rgray said:


> Ageism! I'm in my 60s AND I am a legit, _bon fide_ student.


That made me lol literally.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rgray said:


> Ageism! I'm in my 60s AND I am a legit, _bon fide_ student.


Lesson of the day, then: "bona fide."


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Lesson of the day, then: "bona fide."


I never said I was a good student!! At Carleton I have been on occasion simultaneously faculty, staff and student.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

FYI, I just called in and this is only good for midwest regions. I think she said BC, Alberta and Manitoba...

EDIT: and they just told me the only way to do this is to go into a store with my student ID...should I try my luck and call again??


----------



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> FYI, I just called in and this is only good for midwest regions. I think she said BC, Alberta and Manitoba...
> 
> EDIT: and they just told me the only way to do this is to go into a store with my student ID...should I try my luck and call again??


I got it in Ontario.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

holy damn Rogers is inconsistent.... I called back and the girl just took my student ID over the phone.. but.... she tried to add the plan to my account and it wouldn't go through. :yawn:


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

What does the plan include? I might try to switch it over if it's better than my current deal.


----------



## Nukey (Jun 24, 2007)

g.c.87 said:


> What does the plan include? I might try to switch it over if it's better than my current deal.


My 5+5
6PM Early Eve. Calling Option
1000 Eve/Weekend Minutes
100 Outgoing Wkday Minutes
500 Incoming Minutes
Unl. Local Calls 3 Mths
$5 off a value pack


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

double post....


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nukey said:


> My 5+5
> 6PM Early Eve. Calling Option
> 1000 Eve/Weekend Minutes
> 100 Outgoing Wkday Minutes
> ...


For how much, and is the My10 Canada-wide?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

g.c.87 said:


> For how much, and is the My10 Canada-wide?


See post #1.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

HowEver said:


> See post #1.


My bad... that pic didn't load the first time I read the thread.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

$5 off a value pack? you sure? I have the $11 voicemail/callerID pack and the guy I'm talking to right now is saying there's no $5 off...

EDIT: I called them back and did a little convincing... the girl went and asked sdomebody, and turns out if you're on the $15 value pack or higher you get a recurring $5/month discount. Woot!


----------



## katbel (Apr 20, 2008)

*Anyone have tried Rogers 15$ plan with unlimited web browsing*

Rogers 15$ pack with unlimited web browsing

I have a 1st generation iPhone with a low cost plan where the caller id costs me 7$

They are offering a 15$ plan with:

Call Display/Name Display
125 Sent Text Messages
50 Sent Picture/Video Messages
Unlimited On-Device Mobile Browsing
Enhanced Voicemail
WhoCalledTM
Mobile Backup

If I switch to the 15$ plan will they know I'm using an iphone instead of the Ericsson?
If, what could they do to my iphone?
Anyone tried the 15$ plan already (with an iphone 1st generation)?
THX
Katbel


----------



## LordofX (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey i just had two questions about this plan,

first, is this plan listed on their website cause ive had no luck finding it
second, is that $5 credit only with the $45 plan or the $25 as well,

any info would be great,

thanks


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

This plan is not on their site, and the $5 value pack credit is for both $25 and $45 plans.


----------



## randomdef (Sep 12, 2005)

this is also an identical plan to the one they offered last year.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

has anyone managed to add the rogers student plan to their iPhone with the 30 dollars data plan? I tried to add this plan but was told by a store clerk at Rogers Plus that it is not allowed because it cannot be combined with another promotional order i.e. the data plan.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I did.

$25 My5+5, $30 iPhone data, $15 value pack - $5 student discount
$65/month + SAF


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> I did.
> 
> $25 My5+5, $30 iPhone data, $15 value pack - $5 student discount
> $65/month + SAF


cool. care to share how you managed to do so?

thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Zer0tails said:


> has anyone managed to add the rogers student plan to their iPhone with the 30 dollars data plan? I tried to add this plan but was told by a store clerk at Rogers Plus that it is not allowed because it cannot be combined with another promotional order i.e. the data plan.


When a store rep. says "it can't be done" it often means "I won't make enough commission if I do that." Phone Rogers instead.

Never forget that if you have to sign a new contract, or extend the duration of an existing one, Rogers should be offering you more than the opportunity to provide them with money for years: you should be getting a substantive discount on a phone. Take it, even if it's only to use the phone as a backup, or to sell it.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

HowEver said:


> When a store rep. says "it can't be done" it often means "I won't make enough commission if I do that." Phone Rogers instead.
> 
> Never forget that if you have to sign a new contract, or extend the duration of an existing one, Rogers should be offering you more than the opportunity to provide them with money for years: you should be getting a substantive discount on a phone. Take it, even if it's only to use the phone as a backup, or to sell it.


thanks for the advice. I will phone Rogers later on when its not so busy. Well, one thing is weird, the store gave me the phone for 299 despite me not getting a 35 dollar plan. I didn't say a word, and "took it" as you said lol


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

Is getting this sort of rewriting a new contract? I have a really old one so my 911 fee is $0.5, my NS fee is $0.43 and my system access fee is $2, which I believe is significantly cheaper than today's rates. So I would like to get this student plan but would it mean that I have to lose the benefit of these cheap fees?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Zer0tails said:


> cool. care to share how you managed to do so?
> 
> thanks


I had to call in like 5 times before I spoke to somebody who knew what they were doing. She looked up my university's MSD code and put it through with relatively few questions!


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> I had to call in like 5 times before I spoke to somebody who knew what they were doing. She looked up my university's MSD code and put it through with relatively few questions!


great thanks!  I'll try it out and let ya'll know how it goes...I really want the 5 dollars off a value pack as that saves a ton of money.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

still no luck with this. I keep getting the same statement, cannot combine promotional offers. I was told if I canceled my data plan then they'll give it to me. I said, no thank you lol


----------



## kostyaf (Jul 24, 2008)

I can confirm that this is available in Ottawa, even though it's not on the website.

I got the MY5+5 $25 plan with the $15 Smartphone Value Pack. I had to resign my contract, but I'm barely 2 weeks into my original contract and this is an amazing deal.


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

hhhmmm
i got this last year but it was 40 dollars for the across canada one
with 250 weekday minutes, and evenings that start at 9


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, just signed for the $25 My 5 +5 Local, added the iPhone VVM for $10, and still have a $6.95 SAF Credit that was on my previous plan.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Spoke with a rogers agent this morning and they offered me this on an new iPhone activation, they offered to drop the 45$ to 35$ and add the 30$ 6gb data.... it just means that i would have to wait for the phone to be shipped

i asked about the bundle with 15$ data and she said it was not compatible and that people who manage to get it on an iphone will wind up getting a nasty surprise...

Seems like a good deal 35, 7.40(sys +911) +30 =72.4

thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## unepagaille (Jul 24, 2008)

Has anyone in the Maritimes been able to do this? I'm wondering because I know my plan is my5 $20 and I think that's only available around here. I also have the $11 Value Pack, so I'm guess I wouldn't get the $5 off on that, correct? I could just call Rogers to find out but obviously they're being pretty inconsistent.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Correct, you need a min. $15 value pack to get $5 off and it might not apply for the $20 student plan. Hey I WISH I had that plan, we don't get it in BC


----------



## unepagaille (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think the my5 $20 is a student plan, it's just regular AFAIK. I would maybe consider paying the $5 extra a month just to get the extra 5 people.. it would basically make my phone completely unlimited. I'm not that popular


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

True, that's how it is for me too. 10 phone numbers covers 90% of my calls.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

just managed to add it. woo hoo!

just for the $5 off a value pack it is worth it for me.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL. Be careful guys...
I just got a "courtesy call" from Rogers telling me I had $4,000 in data overage charges. I told the guy I should be on the 6GB plan and he said "OK, I'll wipe the charges and add that to your account."
The CSR I talked to when I changed over to M5+5 must've really messed up. I specifically asked her to make sure I was still on that data plan.
Also, my contract had a month added to it because apparently going on the My5+5 student plan resets your 3 years? Nobody told me. Owell I don't care that much.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

lol thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

just got the 45 student plan for 35, plus the 30$ 6 gb plan 

seh asked me where i was going to school and that was all, no proof or student #

they waived the activation fee and it cost me 299$ for a 16 gb

I was not offered the 15$ pack for 10, so not sure if i can call once i get the phone and adjust.....

C


----------



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> just got the 45 student plan for 35, plus the 30$ 6 gb plan
> 
> seh asked me where i was going to school and that was all, no proof or student #
> 
> ...


If I can ask...

Which number were you talking to when this was done? I called the 1-888-764-3771 number and they said I qualified for the My5+5 plans, but wouldn't do the $5 value pack discount, remove the $50 iPhone penalty for the plan being under $35, or waive the activation fee.

Were you a new customer to Rogers?

Cheers!


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

Whoa..what? I called Rogers and switched to the my 5 student... deal and the rep said it would cancel my 6 gb data plan because they are both 'promo' deals..?

If this isnt true.. im gonna phone back and complain!!!


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i was speaking to a corporate sales person, and i asked about the program....

we decided it was better, so she waived the fees and offered the discount...


i am a new customer though, so perhaps as an acquisition strategy, the offers were made

do students normally pay an activation?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

yes all consumers normally pay an activation fee. Over the phone they have leniency to waive certain costs though. Thats awsome though.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

wel i just hope that its all true and that when i get it both plans are compatible....

the 30$ data and the 45 (35) student plan

we shall see

i will keep you posted


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

So wait wtf.... you can't combine the 6GB plan with My5+5???
Is that why mine got automatically removed from my account?
Am I good since the guy who called me today added it??


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> So wait wtf.... you can't combine the 6GB plan with My5+5???
> Is that why mine got automatically removed from my account?
> Am I good since the guy who called me today added it??


well, it had better be ok, otherwise i shall ship the phone back, because they sold me the combo


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I dealt with the rep for a good 45 minutes switching my plan and he had said "oh...well.. you had the 30$ data plan and when i switched you to the student plan, it removed the data plan, and it wont let me re-add it." he said because they are both promos, You cant have them both. Im gonna try call again and see..because otherwise im paying 100 dollars a month when I could be paying about 70!


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I logged on to Rogers.com and went to Manage my Account and then Wireless.

Here's what it says is currently in my account:

*My Current Price Plan*
Student Plan 25 - $25.00

1000 Eve/Weekend Minutes
100 Outgoing Wkday Minutes
500 Incoming Minutes
6PM Early Eve. Calling Option
Unl. Local Calls 3 Mths

Additional Services
Call Forward/Trans.Pay Per Use
Partial Detail Billing
MY5 + 5 Add'l Numbers Bonus
2500 Sent/Unl. Received Txt

Additional Charges**
911 Emergency Svc Access Fee - $0.50 - Monthly
System Access Fee - $6.95 - Monthly - What is this?
6PM Early Eve. Calling Option - $7.00 - Monthly

Discount(s)
Value Pack 1 Month Credit - To be removed on 13/09/2008
6 pm Eve Student Discount - To be removed on 13/08/2011
Value Pack $5 off MSF - To be removed on 13/08/2011
33.3% Value Pack Add-on Disc.

*My Current Wireless Essentials*

Essential	Compatible Hardware
(based on your Rogers network history)

iPhone Value Pack+VVmail	All

Data Service Plan 6GB	All


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

well, they emialed me back and gave me the tracking # for ups, and volunteered to change my phone number to something i might like more...

they seem to be bending over backwards

i suuem i could log into my account and look at the setup?

C


----------



## lmps56 (Aug 9, 2008)

So Im a student...
Do I get the 5 dollars off of the 15$ value pack combined with any plan or does it have to be a student plan? thank you


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm debating on whether or not to switch to the $25 My10 plan..

*I currently have:*
$20
My5 Local
250mins
9pm Evenings

*With the My10:*
$25 (really $20 with the $5 discount)
My10 Local
100 Day mins
500 Incoming mins
6pm Evenings

Although my current plan has more daytime minutes, those minutes include my incoming minutes. And, with 10 people, that takes care of the bulk of my calling. And then there's the early evenings.

But I'm still not sure. kevleviathan, that is basically the exact same setup I would be going for - My10 Student + 6gb + $15 iPhone value pack. So the iPhone pack IS eligible for the $5 discount with this plan?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

This whole promotion is a big mess, it depends who you talk to.
After calling them about 6 times, I finally got somebody who would put me on the student plan. I gave them my university and they looked up the MSD code.
HOWEVER, as soon as they flipped me over to the student plan it cancelled my 6GB data plan because they are both "promotions". The CSR assured me this would not happen.
2 days later I got a call because I owed them $4000 for data. I believe the person who called me was from retentions. I said I'm supposed to be on the 6GB plan, so he manually added it.

So I don't think most people will be able to have the setup I've got. But to answer your question, yes, the $15 VVM Pack for the iPhone is definitely eligible for $5 off, that was the easy part. Good luck keeping your 6GB data plan though!


----------



## StevoP (Sep 20, 2008)

I have to wait for my current phone plan to end...then im switching to rogers...do you know how long this my5 +5 student plan is going to last?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

StevoP said:


> I have to wait for my current phone plan to end...then im switching to rogers...do you know how long this my5 +5 student plan is going to last?


The offer ends on November 3rd.

I just added the plan tonight. I got right through to a CSR, and I refreshed my online info on MyRogers and saw the updates immediately. 6gb plan stuck, and I got the $5 off my VVMail pack. The plan is effective tonight, including My10.

The best Rogers customer service I've had so far...


----------



## elliottriddell (Jan 17, 2009)

So would it be possible to build this plan for the iphone 3g i plan to buy tommorow?

-25$ My10 student plan (expires february 2/09)
-30$ iPhone data value pack


or would that be to good to be true?:love2:


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

that's what I have rightnow


----------



## elliottriddell (Jan 17, 2009)

kevleviathan said:


> that's what I have rightnow


Nice! That seems to me like an ideal iPhone plan

Do you ever go over the 500mb? Im still confused on how much data I will chew up in a month..


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Not yet - even in my first couple months of heavy usage I only used ~400MB. As long as you aren't streaming youtube/last.fm for long periods every day you will be fine. In December I only used 80MB because I wasn't on the go very much! Just Wi-Fi when possible and it's not a big issue.


----------



## Lysh1414 (Dec 24, 2009)

if anyone still wants the my 10 plan, i have the plan with 21 months left on it. I'm switching service providers, so anyone willing to take it off my hands at no cost?


----------

